# router table dust collection



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

If your router table is an enclosed box, is it preferable to have a dust port mounted directly to the router underneath or is it OK to attach a port to the box itself?


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Am guessing you are referring to a vacuum dust port, which is IMO always best to mount it as close to the router as possible without interfering with the operation of the tool, but some router "packages" do have a built in dust port that also works well, Also consider the diameter hole size to quick connect/disconnect the vacuum hose. For more ideas, look at some of the router manufacturers as to where the dust port is located. Be safe.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

it is common to have a dust port on the back of the fence, just behind the bit opening. a router will deposit many chips below the work surface, so many have a second vac port on the area below as well. but the top will get most of the chips.


----------



## BaldEagle2012 (Jan 25, 2012)

TimPa said:


> it is common to have a dust port on the back of the fence, just behind the bit opening. a router will deposit many chips below the work surface, so many have a second vac port on the area below as well. but the top will get most of the chips.


I have one port on the router table fence to collect at the bit, and one below to catch what falls down. both arew 2" and work well. 

the pic is the best one I have of my router table that I built in Feb of 2012


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Maylar said:


> If your router table is an enclosed box, is it preferable to have a dust port mounted directly to the router underneath or is it OK to attach a port to the box itself?


Interesting question...I built my router table in 2010. I used Bill Hylton's plans from his book titled "Woodworking with the Router". Here is a link to the book on Amazon (http://www.amazon.com/Woodworking-R...words=bill+hylton+woodworking+with+the+router)

The table is one of the few designs in my shop that I have not changed since I built it. I have changed the top when I changed routers, but other than that, it has remained the same. If I was to build another router table, I would use the same plans. It has worked that well for me. The plans are well thought out and only need to be changed to fit your shop and router.

With all that out of the way... to answer your question. I used a 4" dust port on the back of the cabinet for the main dust collection. On the front of the box, I included a 1/8" slit about 4" long. The slit allows the air to move across the bottom of the box and out the dust port. It works very well. There are very few router operations that leave saw dust in the box. 

I also have a 2-1/2" port on the fence for router bits that kick out saw dust above the table top. It is removable for cutting slots, grooves and other cuts that are not open above the table top.

I hope that helps,
Eric


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

I use a shop vac for dust collection. I have a 2-1/2" port for the fence, but when routing dadoes and slots the fence opening isn't exposed to the cutter, so all the dust and chips fall through to the router.

I have jury rigged a vacuum hose to the bottom of the table in close proximity to the router, but that has to be removed whenever changing bits. So I'm thinking of enclosing the underside of the table with plywood and mounting a dust port to one side. It would draw vacuum through the insert around the bit and certainly be better than having dust all over the shop.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Router Table Photos*



Maylar said:


> If your router table is an enclosed box, is it preferable to have a dust port mounted directly to the router underneath or is it OK to attach a port to the box itself?


Here are a couple of photos of my router table. 

1. Overall front view of the router table.
2. Overall rear view, showing the 4" dust port with a connection for the 2-1/2" hose to the fence
3. Front view of doors to the router box. Notice the slits in the bottom of both doors.
4. Front view of open doors to the router box. Notice the plenum in the back that has an opening at the bottom. The plenum has a connection to the dust port that is not visible from the inside.

The table design was influenced significantly by Bill Hylton's book, "Woodworking with the Router". Bill gets the credit for the basic wonderful design. I just modified the basic design to meet my requirements. As I mentioned in an earlier post, I have had no thoughts on changing the design. The design works very well as is. The dust collection is fantastic! I can use the router table for hours in my closed shop and not worry about breathing hazardous air.

Eric


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

*One More Photo*

Here is one more photo that shows how the bits can be changed. The table top is hinged in the back and tilts up.

Let me know if you have questions.
Eric


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks, Eric. Nice job on that table.


----------

